# [resolved] No-IP and router configuration



## jason_fx (Aug 24, 2005)

*No-IP and router configuration*

Hi,

I just want to know how to configure my PC with No-IP to access from other places with remote desktop.
I instaled my computer with no-ip with the dns "jfxhome.no-ip.org" but i´m not getting succedeed to access my computer. I have a conceptronic wireless router.
Do i have to configure the router to get access or anything else??

I hope you understood my question. 
Thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you use a router to connect to the Internet, you probably need to configure it to allow the Remote Desktop connection to your computer. For more information on routers and firewalls, see my Internet Firewalls column. You need to forward two ports to your Windows XP Professional-based computer: TCP port 3389, which Remote Desktop requires, and the port you specified in the TCP Port field in Internet Information Services (or TCP port 80 if you did not change the default).


----------



## jason_fx (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok i made it! I had to configure a virtual server in my modem configuration.To permit the port 3389 (Remote desktop) to be opened. Now i can access without problems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Great, I guess this one is solved. :smile:


----------



## wd786 (Feb 13, 2008)

HI,

Thanks Jhon really its working. thanks again for this kind of help.

waheed


----------

